# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Alguien sabe la vida del mago...

## hmeldi

Hola a todos:

hace un par de años en Argentina televisaron a un mago que revelaba sus trucos eran trucos de escenario y recuerdo que fue muy comentado le decian "el mago enmascarado." 

alguien me puede decir que mago era y que es de la vida ...?? si es que esta vivo??

siempre pregunto a gente pero son algunos comentarios nomas.. y tampoco saben que mago era.
gracias

----------


## hansoldragon

Yo tambien le vi hace poco en la tele (en España). No creo que este muerto.
De todos modos aqui puedes saber más de el.

http://www.dirac.es/sei/noticias/noti9815.htm

----------


## si66

Mira zurdo, mucho no se sabe de esta persona, que por lo pronto no es muy buena que digamos, revelar asi tan descaradamente no tiene perdon.
Encima es enmascarado porq no se anima adar su identidad.
NOmbre creo q no se sabe pero bue.
Lo que tengo es su pagina para que puedan verla, incluso hay una foto q se ve la cara.

----------


## Felipe

Mira este enlace:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ht=enmascarado

y, por favor, utiliza el buscador.

----------


## hmeldi

FELIPE  no te enojes .. pero si pones "MAGO ENMASCARADO" o "ENMASCARADO" te tira muchas opciones donde revisar y yo no tengo todo el dia para ver cual es el articulo que dice algo de lo que yo busco.
por algo es un foro  sino esto serian 3 ASUNTOS y que todo el mundo lea de lo que ya esta escrito. no das la posiblilidad de que otras personas nuevas puedan expresarse.

saludos

----------


## Felipe

> FELIPE  no te enojes .. pero si pones "MAGO ENMASCARADO" o "ENMASCARADO" te tira muchas opciones donde revisar y yo no tengo todo el dia para ver cual es el articulo que dice algo de lo que yo busco.
> por algo es un foro  sino esto serian 3 ASUNTOS y que todo el mundo lea de lo que ya esta escrito. no das la posiblilidad de que otras personas nuevas puedan expresarse.
> 
> saludos


No creo que mi post refleje que estoy enojado. Simplemente te he puesto el enlace a lo que preguntabas y además te he pedido por favor que utilizaras el buscador. Nada más.

No tengo otra cosa que hacer que enojarme por esto. Para nada. No pienses que ha sido así. Pero si pones "enmascarado" en el buscador te sale el enlace que yo te he puesto en 5º lugar (no creo que sea para tanto) y en el decimoprimero te sale este otro:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ht=enmascarado

Exprésate todo lo que quieras, que para eso están los foros. Pero los demás tampoco tenemos todo el día para leer cosas que ya hemos requeteleído.

Un saludo.

----------


## dreaigon

a mi ese tipo me parece una falta de respeto para y por el mundo magiaco, revelar asi los trucos , que verguenza le dara o ke miedo tendra ke ini tan sikiera enseña su cara, romper asi la ilusion d ela gente no esta bien, el abra ganado mucho dinero pero para mi e sun insulto a la sociedad magica

----------


## jonbra

La controversia está servida. Desde que en 1996 antena 6 estrenara la serie de programas llamados Magia Sin Secretos, muchos magos arremetieron contra ese programa y contra el mago que presentaba las ilusiones, pero a la gente que por aquél entonces tenía 10 años o menos (como es mi caso) para mi ese programa me permitía ver y descubrir cosas que con mi temprana edad no me era posible conocer, por aquél entonces el programá me parecía un buen programa, ya que carecía de la moral y la ética que con diez años es imposible tener. La gente que por esa edad vio el programa estoy seguro que pensarían lo mismo que yo aunque no se atrevan a reconcoerlo hoy día, mentirían si dijeran que eso no fué así.
Ahora, viendolo bajo el cristal de mago y bajo el prisma de la ética mágica no es más que un atentado contra la magia, y más cuando ciertos periodistas como uno del rotativo La Vanguardia escribe bazofias como esta: 

"_13 - agosto - 98

PARECEMENTIRA y es que lo es. Me refiero a la magia de salón, a la prestidigitación, al ilusionismo. El programa "Parece mentira" (Antena 3, 20.30 horas), por ser fiel a su título, se dedica a desvelar los trucos de los magos, a mostrar sus secretos, a diseccionar sus mañas, a chafarles la barraqueta, vamos.

Así es: "Parece mentira" emite cada día fragmentos de un programa norteamericano especializado en despojar de magia los trucos de magia, en revelar su poco mágica mecánica. Esto ha provocado gran enfado entre los que viven de las habilidades prestidigitadoras (aquí y allí: allí, los magos ya le piden a la cadena Fox unos 3.000 millones de pesetas por daños y perjuicios). Yo creo que los magos deberían entender que, a estas alturas en que ya conocemos hasta el mapa genético completo de muchos seres, quedaba un poco raro no conocer algunos de sus repetitivos trucos mil veces vistos. Un día u otro esto tenía que pasar, ¿no?

Al fin, el efecto de ese programa americano y de "Parece mentira" será benéfico, mira por dónde, pues obligará a los magos a hincar los codos y a ponerse a inventar trucos nuevos, a renovar su repertorio, vamos, lo que será una ventaja para todos.

Pero es que, además, los ilusionistas no tienen motivo de preocupación, que no pasa nada: aunque conozca el truco de antemano, lo que degusta el espectador de un número de magia es su limpia ejecución y el encanto con que el mago lo pone en escena, creo.

"Parece mentira" es un programa prometedor que podría más adelante mostrar cómo se amaña un telediario, por ejemplo. De todas formas, la Sociedad Española de Ilusionismo ha elevado ya una queja contra el espacio a la señora Consuelo Álvarez de Toledo, defensora del telespectador de Antena 3. Y la alta señora ha emitido su creativo veredicto, a saber: el programa no vulnera la "intimidad mágica" de los magos. Anoto el nuevo concepto: intimidad mágica. ¿Habrá vulnerado alguna vez la tele mi intimidad mágica y yo sin enterarme?

VÍCTOR-M. AMELA_"


Tras muchas búsquedas en internet e investigar y encontrar datos di con lo que vais a leer a continuación:

Su nombre es Leonardo Monatono, se casó el 24 de septiembre 1990 con la que aún sigue siendo su actual esposa Jacquiline Janssen, con la que comparte dos hijos varones.


El primer contacto que Val Valentino tuvo con la magia fue por culpa de su padre, que una dia que él se puso enfermo su padre le regaló el juego de la "jarra y la bola". Una vez recuperado, hizo de la magia una afición y más adelante descubriría que el hecho de presentar pequeños juegos de magia amansaría a las fieras de su vecindario. Continuó así hasta que un profesor suyo llamado Steven Spencer (profesor de historia y lengua) le dijo que por ese camino no conseguiría llegar a nada.
Ninguna persona es la responsable de la vuelta de Val Valentino a la magia. De hecho fue el trabajo de un programa Conocimiento Intercultural que vió mientras era ayudante de profesor en El Sereno, California, lo que le impulsó a ello.
Mientras los 80 tocaban a su fin y los 90 veían la luz, Val Valentino se trasladó a Las Vegas, Nevada actuando en espectáculos de casino como Viva Las Vegas y Splash; después de aparecer en el espectáculo de Merv Griffin y en algún que otro video clip como el de Herb Alpert. Fue durante su estancia en Las Vegas cuando la Fox dió con él. 
La División de Programación Alternativa de la Fox buscaba un mago para aparecer en una serie de especiales revelando los secretos de unas ilusiones previamente seleccionadas, y tenían una lista de empleados en potencia, Val Valentino entre ellos. Aunque en un primer momento rechazó la propuesta de la cadena, la Fox estaba deseando negociar y fue ahí cuando Val Valentino firmó el contrato, haciendo prometer a la Fox que solo revelaría el contenido y el secreto de ilusiones que fueran  antiguas y que hoy dia casi no se realizaban. 
Durante un periodo de dos años (desde 1996- 1998) Val fué conocido como el Mago Enmascarado y los especiales nacieron bajo el título de Magia sin Secretos ( Breaking the Magicians' Code: Magic's Biggest Secrets Finally Revealed ) que la cadena Antena 3 compró para emitirlos después. Todavía no está claro lo que le impulsó a hacer eso, pero Val Velntino se retiró después de los cuatro especiales, y reveló su identidad al público espectador. 
Tras el retiro, Val Valentino decidió probar fortuna en es extranjero partiendo hacia Brasil.  Su primer intento resultó en deportación, ya que no tenía los permisos de aritsta que exigia el Gobierno Brasileño.  Esto no  le desanimó a continuar y una vez conseguidos los permisos regresó a Brasil donde su popularidad subió hasta las nubes. La Mago Enmascarado-mania causó furor en el país mientras tazas de beber leche con su cara se vendían sin para así como otros objetos publicitarios volaban de las estanterías de los centros comerciales; mientras se gestaba un guerra entre cadenas a causa de que la gente veía ese programa de magia todos los sábados por la mañana. 
Tras Brasil, Val Valentino hizo pasaro por el mismo aro al público Japonés, donde se convitió en otro fenómeno de masas. Después de esto,  no se ha vuelto a saber de él.
Su residencia actual es Miami.

Aparte de esto, no sé más nada de él.


Ekhipoiliki,
Jonbra,

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> a mi ese tipo me parece una falta de respeto para y por el mundo magiaco, revelar asi los trucos , que verguenza le dara o ke miedo tendra ke ini tan sikiera enseña su cara, romper asi la ilusion d ela gente no esta bien, el abra ganado mucho dinero pero para mi e sun insulto a la sociedad magica


La información de jonbra me parece muy muy interesante, pero dreaigon:

¿Crees que lo que has puesto merecía abrir un post fechado en Enero de 2006?

Llegara el día en que la gente se lea las fechas de los post antes de escribir........... o no.

Un saludo.

----------


## dreaigon

Si miguel pero cuando lo escribí aúin era bastante inexperto en el foro y estaba bvastante despeistado,me metia a leerlo todo y en cuanto veia algo interesante responida, pido disculpas de mi inexperiencia y dado que ya esto no ocurre ni ocurrira por lo menos d emi parte. me reitero y vuelvo a pedir disculpas

----------


## Lossen

Yo aun no entiendo esos problemas de las fechas.a ¿Porqué no se puede hablar de algo que lleva tiempo sin hablarse?  ¿Deberíamos de dejar de hablar de una actuación de Dai Vernon que realizó hace 30 años solo porque otros ya hablaron sobre ella?¿Es que en el foro no hay gente nueva que quiera aportar su opinión sobre las cosas?¿Donde está la delicadeza de las palabras? 

Solo se que si no pudiéramos hablar sobre lo ya escrito, al final no escribiríamos nada y , en ese momento ya no sería un foro, sería una página de articulos de opinión anticuados.

No espero alusiones a mi mensaje ni respuesta, solo capacitación, el re lo dejo porque alude a una repetición.

----------


## tincho´s15

estoy d acuerdo.. esta muy mal.. como tambien esta muy mal el tema d youtube d q cualqueira pone videos d como se hacen varios jueges.. es faltarle el respeto a los q estudian y a los profanos sobre todo.. ya q aunq no se den cuenta.. pierden la ilusion d la magia

chau

----------


## runnerbcn

> Yo aun no entiendo esos problemas de las fechas.a ¿Porqué no se puede hablar de algo que lleva tiempo sin hablarse?  ¿Deberíamos de dejar de hablar de una actuación de Dai Vernon que realizó hace 30 años solo porque otros ya hablaron sobre ella?¿Es que en el foro no hay gente nueva que quiera aportar su opinión sobre las cosas?¿Donde está la delicadeza de las palabras? 
> 
> Solo se que si no pudiéramos hablar sobre lo ya escrito, al final no escribiríamos nada y , en ese momento ya no sería un foro, sería una página de articulos de opinión anticuados.
> 
> No espero alusiones a mi mensaje ni respuesta, solo capacitación, el re lo dejo porque alude a una repetición.


OFF-TOPIC

La historia es que en este foro, si te interesa hablar sobre un tema mil veces comentado, pero del que tú aún no has dado tu opinión (porque eres nuevo, por ejemplo), y abres un hilo nuevo, haces mal por no usar el buscador y buscar otros hilos sobre ese tema. Sin embargo, si usas el buscador para encontrar un hilo donde se hable de ese tema, en el cual poder escribir tu opinión, también haces mal por reflotar un hilo antiguo. ¿Me lo parece a mí, o es un pez que se muerde la cola? En ese sentido, la actitud de los responsables del foro (ya sean los moderadores o administradores) parece que sea "si no participaste en su día, te chinchas. Ese tema ya está zanjado y ya no se habla más de él". Si dijeses que este foro tiene miles de usuarios que participan a diario y saturan el foro, pues aún lo entendería, pero este no es el caso.
Otra cosa curiosa son los que entran en el típico hilo de, por poner un ejemplo, "que libro me recomendáis para empezar", sólo para decir que están cansados de responder a ese tipo de hilos; leches, si estás cansado no respondas, así no contribuyes a que un hilo que no te gusta esté en lo alto de la página. Pero no, entro y dejo mi paridita, para que se vea lo disgustado que estoy porque me hagan hacer el esfuerzo de contestar (contestar sin contestar, dicho sea de paso)

En fin, tenía ganas de soltarlo. Así ya me quedo más tranquilo  8-) 

Saludos.

----------


## Mistico

RunnerBcn, no creo que nadie piense que está mal reabrir un post, siempre y cuando se aporte algo...pero reflotar un post para decir "sí, estoy de acuerdo y a mi también me parece muy mal..." y opiniones por el estilo que no aportan nada nuevo, sólo reafirman lo ya dicho...pues, en mi modestísima opinión, sí que es un error, al igual que lo es, el hecho de estar yo aquí escribiendo y manteniendo dicho post arriba.

Sin embargo, me he visto en la necesidad de justificar, de alguna manera, esa sensación que te ha dado sobre "la pescadilla que se muerde la cola" porque no es  así, o al menos, yo no lo veo así. Las aportaciones, con nuevas ideas o nuevas dudas sobre temas ya comentados están perfectamente justificadas. Las reafirmaciones sobre lo ya comentado sólo conllevan un engrosamiento del número de mensajes sin contenido.

Es una opinión, seguro que hay más y muy distintas.


Un saludo :)

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por Lossen
> 
> Yo aun no entiendo esos problemas de las fechas.a ¿Porqué no se puede hablar de algo que lleva tiempo sin hablarse?  ¿Deberíamos de dejar de hablar de una actuación de Dai Vernon que realizó hace 30 años solo porque otros ya hablaron sobre ella?¿Es que en el foro no hay gente nueva que quiera aportar su opinión sobre las cosas?¿Donde está la delicadeza de las palabras? 
> 
> Solo se que si no pudiéramos hablar sobre lo ya escrito, al final no escribiríamos nada y , en ese momento ya no sería un foro, sería una página de articulos de opinión anticuados.
> 
> No espero alusiones a mi mensaje ni respuesta, solo capacitación, el re lo dejo porque alude a una repetición.
> 
> 
> ...


Lossen escribió, hace un año, ese comentario.
No sé si te has dado cuenta de ello.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Lossen escribió, hace un año, ese comentario.
> No sé si te has dado cuenta de ello.


Si, me he dado cuenta. ¿Y?  :roll: 

Saludos.

----------


## zarkov

Por nada, por nada.
Pero citar un comentario a un problema de hace un año y para quedarte tranquilo, porque tenías que soltarlo, tal y como dices, tiempo has tenido ¿no?

Saludos.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Por nada, por nada.
> Pero citar un comentario a un problema de hace un año y para quedarte tranquilo, porque tenías que soltarlo, tal y como dices, tiempo has tenido ¿no?
> 
> Saludos.


Pues no. Me registré hace 3 meses, y ésta es la primera oportunidad que he visto para opinar sobre esto, opinión que, como es lógico, he ido formando durante este tiempo. No me registré pensando "¡Ostras! Qué ganas tengo de desahogarme con este tema", como comprenderás. Y por cierto, la frase final era de coña. He notado que el tono de mi mensaje ha quedado demasiado brusco y he querido suavizarlo con esa pequeña broma, aunque, por lo que veo, ha quedado aún peor  :D 

Una última cosa. Este hilo es de hace un año, pero estas cosas las seguimos viendo casi a diario en este foro, así que este tema no es que esté desfasado, precisamente.

Saludos.

----------


## zarkov

Oye, que no pasa nada. Aquí paz y después gloria.

Me he propuesto discutir una vez al mes y en este mes ya he cumplido.
¿Qué prefieres las Tally-Ho o las Bicycle para los duelos?   :Lol:  

Sobre tu opinión, pues eso, que es tuya y tan respetable como cualquier otra (estoy abriendo el tarro de la vaselina). 

Un abrazo.

----------


## ignoto

> ... (estoy abriendo el tarro de la vaselina). 
> 
> Un abrazo.


¡Rápido!

¡Las espaldas pegadas a la pared!

¡Que alguien traiga un par de modelos de ropa interior y seis ejemplares del playboy!

¡Emergencia, emergencia!

----------


## zarkov

Es que la primavera, el polen, las inundaciones por falta de previsión en el acantarillado de Madrid y la utilización de los nuevos túneles como sumideros de aguas... Ups, esto es otra historia  :roll: 

Buen consejo Ignoto  :mrgreen:

NOTA: Ya no se usa la vaselina, antiguo, se usa el Vicks Vaporub (al O'Malley le hacen precio por tarros de kilo).

----------


## runnerbcn

> Oye, que no pasa nada. Aquí paz y después gloria.
> 
> Me he propuesto discutir una vez al mes y en este mes ya he cumplido.


¿Estábamos discutiendo?   :Wink:  

PD: Estoy pensando en abrir un hilo sobre el daño que hace el youtube a la magia   :Lol:  

Saludos.

----------

